# FODMAPs Friendly Snacks



## TwinsPlusOne (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello-I am new here but not by any means new to IBS. I am currently combining the FODMAPS diet with Heather's EFI diet (Eating for IBS). I am in the elimination phase of the FODMAP diet and looking for an occasional treat. Does anyone know if Macrobars are a good option? The seem to be all healthy ingredients and look tummy friendly but I am always scared to try something new...Anyone else find this diet method to be the winning combo?Thanks!


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

TwinsPlusOne said:


> Hello-I am new here but not by any means new to IBS. I am currently combining the FODMAPS diet with Heather's EFI diet (Eating for IBS). I am in the elimination phase of the FODMAP diet and looking for an occasional treat. Does anyone know if Macrobars are a good option? The seem to be all healthy ingredients and look tummy friendly but I am always scared to try something new...Anyone else find this diet method to be the winning combo?Thanks!


I switched from EFI to low-FODMAP after having little success with Heather's approach. Low-FODMAP isn't designed to be combined with other diets because the philosophy behind the diet is that some people have trouble digesting particular sugars. Some of the "OK to eat" foods on Heather's list are high-FODMAP foods, so if you are FODMAP-sensitive, this diet will not help you, and you won't be able to figure out if you are FODMAP-sensitive. I would suggest trying one first, then the other if it doesn't help, each for about 2 months of strict adherence. Low-FODMAP is the most restrictive so I'd see if EFI works before trying it. In my experience, strict observance of low-FODMAP takes a substantial amount of effort, forethought, and food knowledge, and is not for the faint of heart or only mildly ill. Anything other than strict observance will mean pain for someone who is FODMAP-sensitive, and the pain can be delayed making it harder to pinpoint the source.That being said, snacks on low-FODMAP can be particularly challenging. Premade granola bars or supplements are usually not a good option as they almost all contain honey, inulin, corn syrup, dried fruit or other high-FODMAP items. I eat a lot of almonds, gluten-free pretzels and rice crackers for snacks when I'm on-the-go, as well as cereal, oatmeal, and fruit if I'm at work. I love to dice up a big bowl of peeled/supremed citrus fruits and toss them with fresh mint, raw sugar, and a splash of lime juice and leave it in the fridge for a few days while I snack on it.I just looked up Macrobars and the peanut butter flavours look to be low-FODMAP, but there is some debate about brown rice syrup (not always pure, sometimes has corn syrup in it) and chocolate (some say its bothersome, some don't). I'd avoid these during the first 4 weeks of the low-FODMAP diet since they could contain irritants and it would be hard to pinpoint if you're still adjusting to the elimination diet. However, thanks for the tip on these! I'll be looking for some in stores or online. I would avoid the fruity flavours, though- low-FODMAP says that dried fruits like dates and cherries are a no-no.


----------



## TwinsPlusOne (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback. I too have been trying the EFI diet for sometime without a great deal of relief and that is when someone suggested I look into the low FODMAP diet. I am almost through week one of the elimination phase -- honestly my diet was so restricted that switching to the elimination only required that I get rid of wheat. I actually feel like I have more variety at this point than I have had in over a year....I will steer clear of the Macrobars until I have been in the diet longer -- and I will be very careful with chocolate.Thanks again! And any other advice is more than welcome


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I make my own FODMAP-friendly energy bars:4C puffed rice1/2C Sunflower seeds1/2C Pumpkin seeds1/2C Tahini (Seasame butter)1/2C Maple Syrup1t VanillaHandful of dried cranberries (sweetened with sugar, not sweetened with honey!)Combine dry ingredients in large bowl.Oil or butter 2 baking sheetsheat tahini and syrup. When it boils add vanilla and pour over dry ingredients,spread on baking sheet. Cover with wax paper and press until compact.Let sit overnight and cut into squares.Other things I snack on are rice cakes, gluten-free crackers, popcorn, bananas, nuts, citrus and berries.


----------



## TwinsPlusOne (Jun 29, 2012)

I got really nervous about seeds -- but I see that alot of people use sesame and sunflower seeds......are these better tolerated than I think?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I tolerate them about the same as nuts. So, if nuts bother you seeds may also.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd be careful with dried fruits. I have no problems with fresh grapes and cranberries, but raisins bother me.


----------



## alysee (Jul 23, 2012)

I love cooking so I created this FODMAP friendly recipe. It's great to dip vegetables into or slather on a corn tortilla and add some cucumber and shredded carrot. Spinach and Red Pepper Dip- Serves 6(1/4 cup each)1 pckg frozen spinach, thawed and well drained1/3 cup roasted peppers, drained1 tbsp oil1 tbsp water1/4 cup parmesan cheese1 tsp cayenne pepperMix everything in a blender/food processor. Refrigerate until using.


----------



## Christy_NM (May 5, 2013)

Raisins bothered me, too, until I started eating UNSULPHURED (usually organic) ones. I believe it was the sulphur that bothered me, but this may not work for everyone.

CF


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Raisins are high in fructose and ate on the FODMAP avoid list.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

'Are' not 'ate'!


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I have found the low FODMAP diet to be very successful for me. I also tried Heather's method, and it just didn't work. I, too, was looking for snacks outside the normal fruit and vegetable options, so I complied a list of low FODMAP packaged snack foods that are safe on the diet. Surprisingly, it's pretty long! Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------

